

Augmented Reality - Video Game Car Drives As You Play - Pointsly
http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/16/view/16054/outrun-video-game-car-drives-as-you-play.html

======
Pointsly
I think it would be better if it actually was an augmented reality windshield
- get points for safe driving, get points for coming to a complete stop at a
stop sign, get points for allowing someone to cut in front of you, get points
for obeying the speed limit, get points for car-pooling, etc...

